# Newbie here



## s98432512 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi guys...

i am a newbie in mantis keeping .. just recieved my first ooth from a nice gentlemen yesterday ..

was looking forward to keep mantis for a while ... actually i joined this forum since may this year ..  

hope to learn from you guys here

best regards

LEster


----------



## revmdn (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## s98432512 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks guys ...

this is my first picture i snap of my Theopropus elegans ooth


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Lester, and glad to meet you after all this time, lol. Nice ooth... I hope it hatches well for you. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome Lester.


----------



## s98432512 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome guys


----------



## sufistic (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome Lester! And guess who gave him the ooth?  

Well I didn't really give it to him, he traded his roaches and I'm grateful. Hope you have a good hatch rate! Keep me posted bro.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome, I had a uncle named Lester, big hunk of a man! from OHIO/!


----------



## Opivy (Dec 22, 2009)

I had an uncle named Lester too! Or was that a TV show or something?


----------



## keri (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome!! Nice ooth! What is the bug in your avatar? some kind of isopod?


----------



## s98432512 (Dec 23, 2009)

Keri said:


> Welcome!! Nice ooth! What is the bug in your avatar? some kind of isopod?


hi ...

the picture in my avatar is a Orthochirus Innesi scorpion . actually i am more of a scorpion guy than mantis.. but i am currently learning and keeping mantis for the first tiem and many thanks to the nice gentlemen who gave me trading me a ooth  lol ..guess who is the nice gentlemen  ?????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

